# Benefits of Bi-Xenons



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

What are the Benefits of Bi-Xenons? Worth the extra money?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

a. More even distribution of lighting (same light pattern as halogens, but lighting is even to the edge of the beam).

b. Color temperature of the light is closer to daylight, making prolonged night driving much easier on the eyes.

c. Looks nice.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

alee said:


> *a. More even distribution of lighting (same light pattern as halogens, but lighting is even to the edge of the beam).
> 
> b. Color temperature of the light is closer to daylight, making prolonged night driving much easier on the eyes.
> 
> c. Looks nice. *


What he said.

:thumbup:


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

d. Most likely to get ticket for speeding at night


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

3LOU5 said:


> *What he said.
> 
> :thumbup: *


Ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Yep, see Alee's post.


----------



## loup (Sep 26, 2002)

a b c d are correct ... i just like the cool light blue look at night


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

so you're all saying I should add this to my list of options, huh? 

I will get my production number at the end of March, so I better let my dealer know.


----------



## skyehill (Feb 19, 2003)

I had them on my 323ci, and not on my new 330i. I won't ever waste money on them again. I don't see more of the road now without them than I did with them, and now I don't get people flashing their high beams at me thinking my xenons were high beams. If you're watching the money you spend on options, this is clearly one option you could easily live without.


----------



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

I had non Xenons on my last BMW and Xenons on this one and I don't think my night driving ability is one iota different. They do look cool though and I didn't have a choice as far as ordering non Xenons in Canada





Questions to ponder.



Question : Have you ever had trouble seeing at night with your non-xenon headlights.

Question 2 : Do you think you would see better with your new Xenon headlights?

Question 3 : Do you think a pair of nice night driving glasses might help more with your vision instead of BiXenons.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

skyehill said:


> *I had them on my 323ci, and not on my new 330i. I won't ever waste money on them again. I don't see more of the road now without them than I did with them, and now I don't get people flashing their high beams at me thinking my xenons were high beams. If you're watching the money you spend on options, this is clearly one option you could easily live without. *


ok, thank you skyehill....

i got most of the other options, and just skipped xenons, HK upgrade,and navigation.


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

OriBMW said:


> *so you're all saying I should add this to my list of options, huh?
> 
> I will get my production number at the end of March, so I better let my dealer know. *


Ori,

Your dealer knows. 

Ted


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

sshuit said:


> *I had non Xenons on my last BMW and Xenons on this one and I don't think my night driving ability is one iota different. They do look cool though and I didn't have a choice as far as ordering non Xenons in Canada
> 
> Questions to ponder.
> 
> ...


thankyou for your help! looks like xenons are just aesthetic and I don't need to spend extra $$ on that.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

OriBMW said:


> *thankyou for your help! looks like xenons are just aesthetic and I don't need to spend extra $$ on that. *


They are worth it, find someone who has them and see for yourself at night, I get in other vehicles now and I don't know how they see the road, the Xenons light up the road a significant amount more.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

TedW said:


> *Ori,
> 
> Your dealer knows.
> 
> Ted *


Ted,

Not sold on the Xenon's yet, so lets hold off! But great quick response!

Are you picking me up at the Utica Train Station upon arrival of my new Mystic Blue baby? Or will you send a limo? jk

Ori


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

sshuit said:


> *Question : Have you ever had trouble seeing at night with your non-xenon headlights.
> 
> Question 2 : Do you think you would see better with your new Xenon headlights?
> *


I talked my mom into getting xenons on her newest 3 series. She hadn't had them before. Every time I drive it at night, I notice an immediate difference. So, to answer your questions, Yes and Yes.


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

OriBMW said:


> *Ted,
> 
> Not sold on the Xenon's yet, so lets hold off! But great quick response!
> 
> ...


Ori,

Since the train station is only 2 miles away I'll pick you up myself. Plus there's a martini bar in the train station should your train arrive late.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

OriBMW said:


> *thankyou for your help! looks like xenons are just aesthetic and I don't need to spend extra $$ on that. *


They aren't just aesthetics. But don't take my word for it... do yourself a favor and visit the dealer at night. If you can't see the difference, don't get it. But for me the difference was dramatic.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

TedW said:


> *Ori,
> 
> Since the train station is only 2 miles away I'll pick you up myself. Plus there's a martini bar in the train station should your train arrive late.  *


How about a fair trade....?

Martinis on me, you just throw in an alarm system.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

TedW said:


> *Ori,
> 
> Since the train station is only 2 miles away I'll pick you up myself. Plus there's a martini bar in the train station should your train arrive late.  *


How about a fair trade....?

Martinis on me, you just throw in an alarm system.


----------

